# Contador de vueltas



## dark_jeday (Nov 10, 2006)

bueno soy nuevo por aca y mucho mas nuevo en la electronica, pero me intereso mucho el tema de poder hacer una capsula para violin, para no molestar en el depto donde vivo.... pero tengo un problema con el conteo de vueltas para el bobinado, son al rededor de !!20.000!! o 10.000 si hago dobles, de todas maneras es facil hacer un soporte con un motor ac, y ponerle algun tipo de switch para que cada ves que valla a dar una vuelta complete el circuito.

pero como hago pala hacer un contador de 5 digitos o 4 para uno de 10.000 .... por lo menos mis experiencias como electronico es de hacer circuitos punto a punto, creo que con eso estaria mas que perdido con un pic 

si es posible que me ayuden con algo se los agradeseria y quien sabe alguien mas


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 10, 2006)

tu poblema es el contador no?

bueno lo puedes hacer con flip flops jk o concontadores como el 74192 o 74193 que tienen entradas prefijables y pudes obtener el conteo que deseas un contador de 4 o de 5


----------



## dark_jeday (Nov 10, 2006)

m... digamos q ya vi esa pasibilidad (ya lei antes el foro)
pero se ve muy complicado para mi.... lo mas seguro q no me salga

en todo caso encontre uno q se ve relativamente facil y q me sirve, espero encontrar el semiconductor en chile   aunque todavia no lo entiendo del todo, en especial los pin ck , le         y los pulsos como van conetados y como? .... soy realmente un novato en esto... 

aunque esto si me quedo claro enseguida

R1 = 220 Ohmios; R2, R3, R4, R5, R6, R7 y R8 = 180 Ohmios;

IC = MM74C925; DY1, DY2, DY3 y DY4 = visualizadores de 7 segmentos de LED de catodo comun D2000PK; TR1, TR2, TR3 y TR4 = BC547;

C = 100 microF / 25V, electrolitico;

adjunto foto.. si nesesitan el datasheet del semi se los adjunto


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 10, 2006)

lo de ck es para la entrada de rejo que lo puedes conectar a un 555(generador de pulsos), pero viendo bien el diagrama que mandaste ese integrado no parece ser el MM74C925 y no el MM74C926 ya que el pin 12 tiene le CK(CLOCK). Y EL PIN 12 DEL C.I MM74C925 es el reset te sujiro que veas antes que compres el componente. aqui te mado su datasheet del C.I.

SALUDOS


LIMA-PERÚ


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 10, 2006)

edit:

lel de CK es para la entrada de reloj que lo puedes conectar a un 555(generador de pulsos), pero viendo bien el diagrama que mandaste ese integrado no parece ser el MM74C925 si no el MM74C926 ya que el pin 12 tiene le CK(CLOCK). Y EL PIN 12 DEL C.I MM74C925 es el reset, te sujiero que veas antes el datasheet antes que compres el componente. aqui te mado su datasheet del C.I.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Nov 10, 2006)

dark_jeday dijo:
			
		

> m... digamos q ya vi esa pasibilidad (ya lei antes el foro)
> pero se ve muy complicado para mi.... lo mas seguro q no me salga
> 
> en todo caso encontre uno q se ve relativamente facil y q me sirve, espero encontrar el semiconductor en chile   aunque todavia no lo entiendo del todo, en especial los pin ck , le         y los pulsos como van conetados y como? .... soy realmente un novato en esto...
> ...


Todo bien el clock ck creo puede ser la salida (pata 3) de un tiner 555  y para que los displays no vayan corriendo demasiado rapido,el terminal LE (lacht enable) el pulso del lacht memoriza en el display la cuwnta que habia luego del ultimo muestreo,en tu caso no es necesaria creo y la pones a tierra o a alta segun diga el manual para deshabiltarla,la otra R es la pata de Reset pone a cero el display para iniciar una cuenta,si tienes los componente no creo sea muy dificil implementarlos


----------



## dark_jeday (Nov 11, 2006)

gracias hemano se paso


----------

